# Canadian Soldier Releases Book: "Men of Salt, Men of Earth"



## leroi (3 Mar 2010)

~Looking forward to reading this book and thought it might be of interest to others. 

The author, Matt Lennox, wrote it while serving in Afghanistan. 







A couple of links:

University of Guelph Porfile of Matt Lennox

Globe & Mail:
Tales from Kandahar - just not yet 

From G&M:


> Here’s a picture to make a Canadian literary agent drool like Pavlov’s dog: a young Canadian Forces officer, just returned from a year-long tour in southern Afghanistan with a collection of shockingly good short stories he composed in a fever of inspiration while struggling to survive the deadly games of the Kandahar “sandbox.”
> 
> Newly determined to make literature his career, 29-year-old Captain Matt Lennox of the Queen’s York Rangers is now enrolled in a graduate writing program at the University of Guelph, where he is refining his already considerable chops in preparation for a first novel.
> 
> He is tall, handsome, muscular and flinty. He is a publicist’s dream. And there’s little question that any hard-boiled tales of taking on the Taliban that he might care to produce in time for the Christmas shopping season would attract a big advance to be repaid by even bigger sales.


----------

